# التـــسبحه الكيــــــــهكيــــــه



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*






في هذا الموضوع هنتكلم عن كل ما يتعلق بالشهر كيهك المقدس وهذا الشهر خصص لتمجيد العذراء مريم علي ما نالته من نعم



**



**

 نسالك اذكرينا امام عرش النعمه يا والده الاله القديسه مريم**
بنصلى تكون سبب بركة للجميع






* ​


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2010)

_*ما معنى كيهك ؟*_




*كيهك   (كوياك) بالقبطية واسمه باللغة الهيروغليفية (كاهاكا) أي إله الخير أو   الثور المقدس المعروف عندالعامة بالعجل أبيس. وكان لهذا الإله معبدان   أحدهما بمدينة أبيدوس القديمة بقرية العرابة المدفونة بمحافظة جرجا   وثانيهما بمدينة سانسي القديمة التي تعرف آثارها الآن بقرية صالحجر.*
* ويوافق عيد الميلاد المجيد يوم 29 كيهك في السنين البسيطة أما في السنين   الكبيسة فيوافق عيد الميلاد المجيد 28 كيهك حتى تظل مدة الحمل بالسيد   المسيح ثابتة ومتفقة مع مدة الحمل الطبيعي (275 يوماً) وهي الفترة بين عيد   البشارة (29 برمهات) وعيد الميلاد. وفي هذا الشهر شاركت السماء الأرض   أفراحها فهتفت الجنود العلوية قائلة: "المجد لله في الأعالي وعلى الأرض   السلام وفي الناس المسرة". وابتهاج الملائكة بهذا العيد يدلنا على فضله   وامتيازه على بقية الأعياد. وقد خصصت الكنيسة شهر "كيهك" من كل عام لتمجيد   السيدة العذراء مريم على ما نالته من النعم. وفي هذا الشهر أيضاً يبلغ   الليل نهايته من الزيادة لذلك يقولون (كيهك صباحك مساك تقوم من فطورك تحضر   عشاك). ويقال أيضاً (سمك كيهك).*

* الموضوع الأصلى:*
​
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68707

يــتــبــع
​


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2010)

_*التسبحة فى شهر كيهك:*_


 
* رتبت الكنيسة تسابيح شهر كيهك منذ القرون الأولى للمسيحية إحتفالاً بالتجسد  الإلهى , و استعداداً لقبول المخلص , وكذلك إحتفالاً بالعذراء مريم التى  وجدت نعمة فى عينى الرب فاستحقت هذه المكانة الفريدة.*
 
* † تسبحة عشية ليلة الأحد :*
* - تبدأ بمزامير التاسعة والغروب والنوم.*
* - ثم يُقال لحن " نى اثنوس تيرو " , ثم الهوس الرابع كالمعتاد.*
* - ثم إبصالية كيهك بالقبطى , ثم المديحةبالعربى.*
* - ثم قطع الثيؤطوكية التسع , وبعد كل قطعة يقال التفاسير الرومى والمعقب بالقبطية والعربية.*
* - ثم الشيرات الأولى والثانية.*
* - ثم مقدمة الطرح ثم الطرح.*
* - ثم يُقال ختام الثيؤتوكيات.*
 
* † تسبحة العشية لباقى أيام الأسبوع :*
 
* - لا يُقال فيها قطع الرومى والمعقب القبطى والعربى الخاصة بعشية الآحاد , بل يقالالهوس الرابع.*
* - ثم الإبصالية القبطى والإبصالية العربى الخاصة باليوم.*
* - ثم ثيؤتوكية اليوم , واللبش والطرح والختام.*
 
* † تسبحة نصف الليل للآحاد :*
 
* - تقال مزامير نصف الليل , ثم قطعة تين ثينو ثم لحن الآل الكبير.*
* - ثم الهوس الكيهكى ويبدأ بلحن هوس إبشويس.*
* - ثم الأربعة هوسات بإبصاليتها ومدائحها وألباشها وطروحاتها وألحانها , وكذلك المجمع والذكصولوجيات.*
* - ثم ثيؤتوكية الأحد مع تفاسيرها وألحانها مع مدائحها.*
* - وأخيراً قانون الإيمان , وتحليل نصف الليل للآباء الكهنة.*
 
* † تسبحة نصف الليل لباقى أيام الأسبوع :*
 
* - يقال على ثيؤتوكية اليوم مالها من إبصاليات ومدائح وألباش وطروحات.*
 
* - أما الأربعة هوسات فلا تزيد شيئاً عن التسبحة السنوية.*
 
* - وأخيراً يقولون الدفنار وقانون الإيمان وتختم التسبحة كالمعتاد.*
 
* † نظام التسبحة حالياً فى معظم الكنائس فى كيهك :*
 
* + تُصلى يوم السبت ليلة الأحد وتعرف ب ( سبعة و أربعة ) لأنها تحتوى على السبع ثيؤطوكيات لأيام الأسبوع والأربعة هوسات المعتادة.*
 
* + هذا النظام ليس هو الطقس الأصلى لتسبحة نصف الليل ,ولكنه يُعمل به الآن إذ تُجمع كل تسبحة الأيام وتُعمل السبت ليلاًًًً.*
 
* - يقال الهوس الكهيكى.*
 
* - ثم الهوس الأول , ثم ثيؤتوكية يوم الأثنين ثم الثلاثاء.*
 
* - ثم الهوس الثانى , ثم ثيؤتوكية يوم الأربعاء ثم الخميس .*
 
* - ثم الهوس الثالث والمجمع والذكصولوجيات , ثم ثيؤتوكية يوم الجمعة ثم السبت .*
 
* -ثم الهوس الرابع , فثيؤتوكية الأحد.*
 
* + يُقال لكل هوس وثيؤتوكية مالها من قراءات ومدائح.*
 
 
* المرجـــــع..*
 
* كتاب : كنيستى الأرثوذكسية ما أجملك !!*
* للقس بيشوى حلمى*​


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2010)

_*ألحان شهر كيهك:*_

* - 4 هيتينيات خاصة بالملاك غبريال - يوحنا بن زكريا - زكريا و اليصابات - يواقيم وحنة.*

* - مردالإبركسيس:*
* الأحد الأول والثالث : شيرى غبرييل بى نيشتى ... : السلام لغبريال رئيس الملائكة... .*
* الأحد الثانى والرابع : شيرى غبرييل بى فاى شينوفى ... : السلام لغبريال المبشر ... .*

* - مرد الإنجيل :*
* الأحد الأول والثانى : تينتى نيمبى شيرى تيسموس ... : نعطيك السلام مع غبريال... .*
* الأحد الثالث والرابع : تين إتشيسى إممو خين ... : نرفعك باستحقاق مع اليصابات... .*

* - إسبسمس آدام :*

* الأحدالأول : زخارياس بى أويف ... : زكريا الكاهن ابن براخيا ... .*
* الأحد الثانى : إنثوك أون أكهول ... : أنت أيضاً طرت إلى القديسة مريم ... .*
* الأحد الثالث : أونوف إممو ماريا ... : إفرحى يا مريم ... .*
* الأحد الرابع : أوأوينى بى إفنوتى أفشوب ... : الله هو نور وساكن فى النور... .*

* - إسبسمس واطس للآحاد : يُقال واحد من الثلاثة الآتيين :*

* غبرييل بى أنجيلوس أف ... : غبريال الملاكبشر العذراء ... .*
* أووه زخارياس بى أويب ... : زكريا الكاهن.*



*المرجـــــع..*

* كتاب : كنيستى الأرثوذكسية ما أجملك !!*
* للقس بيشوى حلمى*​


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*كتاب التسبحه الكيهكيه الابصلموديه *
 * للتحميل *
* http://rapidshare.com/files/432456428/psalmody.pdf*
​


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*





**تسبحة كيهك لنيافة الانبا يوانس* 


*تسبحة عشية الاحاد الكيهكيه والطقس الكيهكى*


*التسبحة الكيهكية لفريق الشهيد ابو فام*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

احلي تقييم للمجهود الروعه

تسلم ايدك يا حبي


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*رووووووووووووووووووووعة يا تاسونى.... 
كل سنة وأنتم طيبين..
بركة شهر كيهك المبارك تكون معاكم...آمين
*​


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> احلي تقييم للمجهود الروعه
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا حبي




روزي يا قمر اشكرك حبيبتي علي زوقك وعلي تقيمك الجميل 
بس الحقيقه صاحب الاقتراح واللي بجد تعب في الموضوع دا *abotarbo*
ميرسي يا قمر نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *رووووووووووووووووووووعة يا تاسونى....
> كل سنة وأنتم طيبين..
> بركة شهر كيهك المبارك تكون معاكم...آمين
> *​


احنا اللي بنشكرك اخي العزيز علي مجهودك وتعبك في هذا الموضوع القيم 
وكل سنه والجميع بخير 
​


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2010)

​


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2010)

[YOUTUBE] 2GqNUrSMtGM&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]​* امدح في البتول *

[YOUTUBE]600lAjpqKVM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

*يا م ر ي م*
*
كل سنه وانتم طيببين 
بركه ام النور وشهر كيهيك المبارك تكون معاكم*



​


----------



## kalimooo (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهووووود رائع يا ميرووووووووو

مشكوورة للموضوع الاكثر من رائع

الرب يبارك فيكِ


----------



## mero_engel (30 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> مجهووووود رائع يا ميرووووووووو
> 
> مشكوورة للموضوع الاكثر من رائع
> 
> الرب يبارك فيكِ


ميررررررسي يا كليمو 
نورت صفحتي
اشسكرك علي تشجيعك الدائم
الرب يباركك


----------



## QUIET GIRL (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*موضوع عظيم *
*الرب يبارك جهودكم *


----------



## MinaGayed (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*جميـــــل أوى أوى
*


----------

